# Document Upload Rejected



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

I can't get my vehicle inspection to pass the threshold. I have scanned it into PDF with my home scanner, looks great and clean scan. Upload it and little bit later get message it's rejected. The box for State Certification Number is not populated, is that possibly the issue?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Try a photograph from your telephone and upload through the application on your telephone. That always has worked for me. If you have a data limit on your plan but WiFi at home, link your telephone to the WiFi then photograph and upload through the telephone. That way, you do not burn data. This always has worked for me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Doyling said:


> I can't get my vehicle inspection to pass the threshold. I have scanned it into PDF with my home scanner, looks great and clean scan. Upload it and little bit later get message it's rejected. The box for State Certification Number is not populated, is that possibly the issue?


Scanning makes them an unacceptable format. Always take pics and submit documents like that. Good luck !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Scanning makes them an unacceptable format. Always take pics and submit documents like that. Good luck !


I am pretty sure this is right

Why scan to PDF? the morons overseas do not have a PDF reader. This is Ride Share, do not overcomplicate anything.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Doyling said:


> The box for State Certification Number is not populated, is that possibly the issue?


that would be the variable I'd say is the culprit if the upload was a good quality. For my annual inspection they didn't accept the upload because they said the 'inspection date' was missing. Welp, it was dead center of the document. So I CIRCLED and labeled and drew an arrow to the date and uploaded again. That was accepted. <sigh>


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This happened to me. They kept rejecting it over and over and over. I spoke with support. they said everything was good they don't know why it was being rejected and to keep submitting it. Come to find out one of the boxes hadn't been filled . I want to say it was the VIN number LOL or something like that. I don't know how I didn't notice that but at the same time how could support not realize that was the cause of rejection? Fill out the box and resend it. See what happens


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Doyling said:


> I can't get my vehicle inspection to pass the threshold. I have scanned it into PDF with my home scanner, looks great and clean scan. Upload it and little bit later get message it's rejected. The box for State Certification Number is not populated, is that possibly the issue?


Others have offered suggestions, and I agree with what's been offered. I use two different options between Uber vs. Lyft. With Uber, I simply "allow" camera access and snap the image precisely as they request it (ensuring all four corners show). With Lyft, I take a photo to my liking and use "Choose Existing photo," then upload that image. 
Sending .PDF format will almost certainly result in being declined. I actually had support messaging me in-app, almost in real-time (kinda like Lyft, but interestingly not as horrendous) and they specifically said NOT to send a .PDF.
Best of luck.


----------



## willowcamp (Apr 17, 2019)

I’ve been rejected for insurance. Over and over. I’m guessing because my yearly insurance renew date is 2 weeks away. I’ve sent current coverage which expires in 2 weeks as well. Rejected over and over. Green light hub here is closed. Is there still a help call number? A help email address? Or am I just another victim of Algorithm Universe?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Use the web portal. Partners.uber.com


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

willowcamp said:


> I've been rejected for insurance. Over and over. I'm guessing because my yearly insurance renew date is 2 weeks away. I've sent current coverage which expires in 2 weeks as well. Rejected over and over. Green light hub here is closed. Is there still a help call number? A help email address? Or am I just another victim of Algorithm Universe?


Place two insurance cards closing each other then upload one single picture both cards are in it together.


----------



## willowcamp (Apr 17, 2019)

Thank you Wildgoose! Thank you W00dbutcher! I'll let you know how it goes. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

Uber is killing me. I have up loaded about 21 times. Different resolutions, from the app, scanned versions, and so on. Is there a real person somewhere with a brain I can send it to?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Doyling said:


> Uber is killing me. I have up loaded about 21 times. Different resolutions, from the app, scanned versions, and so on. Is there a real person somewhere with a brain I can send it to?


for me Jpeg no flash always work for me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Doyling said:


> I have up loaded about 21 times.


....was there a rejection notice?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Doyling said:


> Is there a real person somewhere with a brain I can send it to?


At Uber???


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I had this issue last year when moving to a state that has vehicle inspections. I thought Uber wanted the paper document from the inspection station. Turned out that they wanted a picture of the stickers on my windshield. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Doyling said:


> I can't get my vehicle inspection to pass the threshold. I have scanned it into PDF with my home scanner, looks great and clean scan. Upload it and little bit later get message it's rejected. The box for State Certification Number is not populated, is that possibly the issue?


 did you try filling in that box for the state certification number? Forget the pdf version. Fill in the box, take a picture, and send it in!!


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....was there a rejection notice?


I keep uploading vehicle inspection and getting a message Your document was rejected please resubmit.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I actually looked at my inspection form today because I couldn't remember exactly when it expired. I thought they denied mine because we forgot the VIN. Nope, it was denied because I didn't have the mileage written in! They denied it probably 20 times. Every time simply said rejected please resubmit. No one including phone support would tell me why it was being rejected. I would make sure every single line or box is filled out


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Doyling said:


> I keep uploading vehicle inspection and getting a message Your document was rejected please resubmit.


The problem is that driver have no idea why the documents is being kept rejected. So, you have to figure out the reason why.
How?? Calling support is not a good solution since they are not the department that denied your documents. They will tell you what you have already known. So try this....
""" Write a note on the document that I don't know what is wrong with the document and Uber has kept rejecting it. Please email me what more is needed or what is wrong with the document to [email protected]. Thank you. """ And upload it. They will surely contact you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Doyling said:


> Your document was rejected please resubmit.


when mine was rejected there was a reason stated that gave me at least a hint. The automated dingdong system said the inspection was missing the date. Wut? Smack dab in the middle of the form was the date. So, I circled the date, drew arrows to it and labeled it 'date'; re scanned and uploaded. Tada, accepted.

You are going to need the 'hint' to see the 'why' of the rejection. Calling support is the only path and it pains me to say that.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> when mine was rejected there was a reason stated that gave me at least a hint. The automated dingdong system said the inspection was missing the date. Wut? Smack dab in the middle of the form was the date. So, I circled the date, drew arrows to it and labeled it 'date'; re scanned and uploaded. Tada, accepted.
> 
> You are going to need the 'hint' to see the 'why' of the rejection. Calling support is the only path and it pains me to say that.


Yeah. this is the problem when Uber is using employees from another country. They are not familiar with the documents and simply rejected it. In some case, Drivers will need to show how documents should be read.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Yeah. this is the problem when Uber is using employees from another country. They are not familiar with the documents and simply rejected it. In some case, Drivers will need to show how documents should be read.


Maybe turn the document sideways or take a mirror image. You know how some languages read right-to-left, or even vertically up-to-down. &#129315;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Doyling said:


> I can't get my vehicle inspection to pass the threshold. I have scanned it into PDF with my home scanner, looks great and clean scan. Upload it and little bit later get message it's rejected. The box for State Certification Number is not populated, is that possibly the issue?


" TECHNOLOGY COMPNY ?"!


----------

